# die jas zit u goed



## maxinux

Hallo iedereen ! 

Weet toevallig iemand van jullie waarom het werkwoord "zitten" gebruikt wordt in zinnen zoals " die jas zit u goed" in de betekenis van "de jas past u goed" ? Ik heb verschillende grammatica's en woordenboeken opgezocht maar ik heb niks gevonden. 

Hartelijk bedankt voor jullie antwoorden !


----------



## bibibiben

_Zitten_ behoort met _staan_ en _liggen_ (en ook wel _hangen_) tot de zogeheten positiewerkwoorden. Het Nederlands is met die werkwoorden flink aan de haal gegaan. Niet alleen gebruikt het Nederlands _zitten,_ _staan_ en _liggen _waar andere talen een equivalent van het werkwoord _zijn_ zouden gebruiken, ook duiken deze drie werkwoorden graag op in idiomatische uitdrukkingen. _Zitten_ wordt vooral gebruikt wanneer er sprake is van omsluiting of (nauw) contact. 

Wellicht interessante leesstof: http://perso.univ-lille3.fr/~mlemmens/docspdf/cogl_2010_2_Lemmen&Perrez.pdf en ​http://perso.univ-lille3.fr/~mlemmens/docspdf/omni_LZS.pdf. Misschien ook wel aardig: http://www.ru.nl/publish/pages/518697/wat_zitten_zit_te_doen_v8_final.pdf‎ (opent als pdf-bestand).

Met de zoektermen _posture verbs_ of _cardinal posture verbs_ is ook flink wat Engelstalig materiaal op te sporen.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

*Die jas zit u goed* klinkt mij ietwat vreemd in de oren, eigenlijk kan alleen de drager van de jas dat bepalen. *Die jas staat u goed* klinkt mij veel natuurlijker in de oren.


----------



## bibibiben

Brownpaperbag said:


> *Die jas zit u goed* klinkt mij ietwat vreemd in de oren, eigenlijk kan alleen de drager van de jas dat bepalen. *Die jas staat u goed* klinkt mij veel natuurlijker in de oren.



Ik zou zeggen:

Die jas zit u goed = die jas past u goed (lubbert niet, knelt niet, volgt de lichaamsvormen van die persoon).
Die staat u goed = die jas past goed bij u (doet die persoon er voordelig, modieus, vlot, cool etc. uitzien).

Een jas die iemand goed zit, is lang niet altijd een jas die iemand goed staat. Een jas die iemand goed staat, is bijna onvermijdelijk ook een jas die iemand goed zit.

Ik ben het er niettemin volmondig mee eens dat een drager van een kledingstuk het beste weet of iets goed zit. Neemt niet weg dat een ander eveneens op het oog kan beoordelen of iemand een kledingstuk goed zit. En heel soms zelfs beter. De drager kan bijvoorbeeld niet goed in de gaten hebben dat het rugpand slobbert, maar wel degene die in staat is een blik op zijn rug te werpen ...


----------



## matakoweg

Ik vind "die jas staat u goed" beter klinken.
Een jas kan goed zitten maar dan zou ik er geen "u" of ander persoonlijk voornaamwoord bij zetten.


----------



## ThomasK

Beide kunnen, vind ik, maar met een klein verschil in mijn ogen: _staan _geeft mijn indruk weer (passend of zo), _zitten _verwijst in mijn ogen eerder naar omsluiten_. 

_De positieverba lijken een mysterie te vormen, maar naar mijn gevoel heeft 'zitten' heel vaak met vastheid te maken. In VL bijvoorbeeld: _wij zitten vast, in de file - het zit je 'als gegoten' - hij zit in de puree - het boek zit/ steekt in mijn boekentas. _Benieuwd of onze noorderburen zich daarin kunnen vinden...


----------



## matakoweg

Meestal heeft "zitten" inderdaad met vastheid te maken maar hoe zit (!) dat met "achternazitten" ?


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, het is niet simpel: 
-_ hoe zit dat? _Ik vermoed dat er geïmpliceerd wordt: 'in elkaar'... Hoe steekt dat in elkaar? Hoe zit dat 'vast'? 
- _achternazitten_? Tja, je 'zit' in die beweging misschien... 
Ik erken, hoor: het is m.i. een basisbetekenis, maar de afleidingen verwijderen zich relatief ver van het origineel...


----------



## bibibiben

matakoweg said:


> Ik vind "die jas staat u goed" beter klinken.
> Een jas kan goed zitten maar dan zou ik er geen "u" of ander persoonlijk voornaamwoord bij zetten.



Ja, eens. Het ondervindend voorwerp vind je in dit type zinnnen wel bij 'staan', maar niet bij 'zitten'. Toch hoor ik de variant met ondervindend voorwerp steeds vaker. Voor sommigen zal deze variant waarschijnlijk al correct Nederlands zijn.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Tja, het is niet simpel:
> [...]
> - _achternazitten_? Tja, je 'zit' in die beweging misschien...
> Ik erken, hoor: het is m.i. een basisbetekenis, maar de afleidingen verwijderen zich relatief ver van het origineel...



Het gaat in dit geval niet zozeer om de beweging. Eerder is het doel uit te drukken dat de een zich heel dicht bij de ander bevindt (misschien wel 'op de hielen zit'). Citaat uit http://perso.univ-lille3.fr/~mlemmens/students/kachmarek/Lemmens_2005_JGL17.pdf: "The idioms with zitten are often used to profile the closeness of the chase, a logical extension of the notion of contact that is incorporated into the semantics of zitten." Zoals ik ook in mijn eerste reactie in deze draad zei, draait het bij 'zitten' vaak om (nauw) contact of omsluiting. En van contact naar dichte nabijheid, da's maar een kleine stap.


----------



## bibibiben

De link in mijn vorige post blijkt ondeugdelijk te zijn. Dit is 'm: http://perso.univ-lille3.fr/~mlemmens/students/kachmarek/Lemmens_2005_JGL17.pdf.


----------



## ThomasK

I first thought I did not agree with this 'closeness' view, because I thought the expression refers to the intensity of the chase ('fixed' in the pursuit) rather, but maybe the meaning 'interlock', are just aspects of the same reality.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> I first thought I did not agree with this 'closeness' view, because I thought the expression refers to the intensity of the chase ('fixed' in the pursuit) rather, but maybe the meaning 'interlock', are just aspects of the same reality.



I think 'achternazitten' expresses the same idea of closeness as 'op de hielen zitten', 'achter iemand aan zitten', 'ergens bovenop zitten' etc, so I couldn't agree more with Lemmens. I will readily admit, though, that continuously being close to somebody else could create a sense of intensity.


----------



## ThomasK

The whole thing is that I wonder whether this closeness is the very essence of 'zitten'. I feel it has to do with resting on, lit. and fig., even being stuck ('ik zit in de file' (Belgisch?)), even having no energy, and thus I arrived at the hypothesis that this _zitten _has to do with the intensity of the following. _(I do realise that having no energy seems uncombinable with intensity, but I meant that the emotion is intense, not the activity) _However, I'll read the article in the next few days, I think.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> The whole thing is that I wonder whether this closeness is the very essence of 'zitten'. I feel it has to do with resting on, lit. and fig., even being stuck ('ik zit in de file' (Belgisch?)), even having no energy, and thus I arrived at the hypothesis that this _zitten_ has to do with the intensity of the following. _(I do realise that having no energy seems uncombinable with intensity, but I meant that the emotion is intense, not the activity)_ However, I'll read the article in the next few days, I think.




The very essence of the English verb sit in its metaphoric uses is inactivity, but Dutch went a totally different way with _zitten_. The very essence of _zitten_ in its metaphoric uses is absence of a particular position. Something is not standing upright, but is not lying down either. Or maybe it is standing up or lying down, but it’s not of any importance. Most languages will use the verb be in such cases, but Dutch favors the posture verb _zitten_. 

When an object is contained in something else, its position cannot be easily identified or it is no longer considered of any importance, hence the use of _zitten _in Dutch.

In_ ik zit (vast) in de file_ the verb _zitten_ emphasizes the aspect of being contained or enclosed, while in _ik sta (vast) in de file_, the verb _staan_ emphasizes the absence of movement. Either way, you’re stuck.

As containment (Dutch: omsluiting) can be associated with close contact, _zitten_ is als linked to this idea. Quote from http://perso.univ-lille3.fr/~mlemmens/docspdf/omni_LZS.pdf: “Omsluiting en contact gaan vaak samen, en de idee van nauw contact kan ook gezien worden als een extensie vanuit het prototype: wanneer men zit, is er niet enkel duidelijk contact, maar is ook de graad van beweegbaarheid of verplaatsbaarheid veel lager.”


----------

